# Anybody Care That Notre Dame Is Burning Down?



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 15, 2019)

*Paris (CNN)*The next 90 minutes will be crucial to efforts to save what remains of the iconic Notre Dame cathedral amid a devastating fire on Monday, a Paris fire official said.

The fire, which has been burning for several hours, has already caused the collapse of the spire towering above the cathedral.

Jean-Claude Gallet, the Paris Fire Brigade commander general, said about 10 p.m. that the next risk is if the great bells falls because of the flames.

"If these bells fall, it's the tower that collapses. There are firefighters inside and outside. The next hour and a half will be crucial," he said to reporters on the scene, regarding the fire threatening the north tower.

"We need to win this battle and block the spreading of the flames," he said. "The most efficient action is from the inside. We are not sure if we will be able to stop the spreading of the flames to the North tower."


Too soon?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## jamaica68 (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm praying no one is hurt/killed.


----------



## alanaturelle (Apr 15, 2019)

I care! I love that Cathedral. I lived in France for three months in 2004 before coming to the US and I went there so many times. I went back in 2009 with my husband and our oldest. I'm just really sad about it. I'm glad that both towers were saved. I was worried about the towers because they house 10 bells with the heaviest and oldest weighing 29,300 lbs and dates from the 15th century. The architectural details, the arts, the gargoyles, and stained glasses are just beautiful. When you step into it, you are stepping into history. The construction started in 1161 and ended in 1343 and took 182 years before completion. Ugh, I love history and I'm just emotional about the whole thing.  It will take years if not decades to restore but the Notre Dame as we know won't be anymore.

When I think about Notre Dame, I also think about Victor Hugo and his book "The Hunchback of Notre Dame".


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 15, 2019)

Does anyone think this is a hit on the Catholic Church?


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 15, 2019)

I love architecture. I’m glad I was able to see Notre Dame when I went to Paris. Events like this always remind me that I need to stop putting off travel.


----------



## Chicoro (Apr 15, 2019)

It saddened me.

I've been in France for 7 years and I've never set foot there, inside. I've been there on the outside.  I was of the mind that if you've seen one church, you've seen them all. Obviously, I was fooling myself because I regret that I didn't step inside when I had the chance.

I'm headed to Milan, Italy end of May and I am FOR SURE going to peep my eyes on the Last Supper. You figure if stuff has been around for 500 years, surely it will be around in your life time. But absolutely nothing, lasts forever.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 15, 2019)

Ugh.  I was going to Paris in a couple of weeks and Notre Dame was on my list of places to visit.  So sad that this happened to such an iconic and historic structure.

Prayers up that there is no injury or lives lost.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 15, 2019)

jamaica68 said:


> I'm praying no one is hurt/killed.


I pray the same.  This is such a sad loss...


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 15, 2019)

My co-worker who lived in Paris for some time kept coming to tell me every hour that it’s still burning. She was screaming “why won’t they use foam?!”.

I want to know how the fire started.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Apr 15, 2019)

I’m in Paris now on vacation and I was suppose to visit Notre Dame today, before the fire started. We got lost so we just went to the Eiffel Tower instead. Glad to hear no one got hurt and sad to hear that the Notre Dame has been damaged by this fire.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 15, 2019)

I was shocked and saddened when I heard the news. Paris was my first European vacation and I really enjoyed Notre Dame. I was thinking of going back this summer.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Apr 15, 2019)

I’m devastated.  I spent time in Paris after attending a seminar in Austria when I was in college and I loved Notre Dame. So beautiful and majestic. My major was European history so this was right up my alley.

I’m planning to return on a trip with SO.

Thank goodness no one was hurt.


----------



## Layluh (Apr 16, 2019)

Somebody in Louisiana is doing some root work. There were just some church fires there. Now we have a church fire in France. 

It has to be karmically (is that a word) related.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 16, 2019)

Layluh said:


> Somebody in Louisiana is doing some root work. There were just some church fires there. Now we have a church fire in France.
> 
> It has to be karmically (is that a word) related.



I found it odd that I didn't even hear of those burning churches in Louisiana until yesterday. I'm surprised my Facebook timeline isn't talking about it.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 16, 2019)

I do...  the same way I would care about other historic sites being destroyed.  I was so happy when I heard the were able to save the bell towers and most of the art!


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 16, 2019)

Do I pray that no one got hurt? Yes. Do I care about this whole fire thing? Nope.

France is one of the biggest exporters of fire arms to regions that are in conflict. Had a conversation about this with my sister: she lives in The Netherlands and you barely ever hear drama like this going on over there. Belgium and France on the other hand? Always some sheyt going on. Do your research: karma. Pre-Kardashian Yeezyshrug.


----------



## shespoison (Apr 16, 2019)

I think it is callous and obnoxious to make it known how much I don’t care especially so soon.

But

I find it a little sad that black ppl care so much. We value so many things that were/are invested in our subjugation. It just shows how insidious white supremacy is. This is a Christian site so I’m not going to say too much.


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 16, 2019)

shespoison said:


> *I think it is callous and obnoxious to make it known how much I don’t care especially so soon.*
> 
> But
> 
> I find it a little sad that black ppl care so much. We value so many things that were/are invested in our subjugation. It just shows how insidious white supremacy is. This is a Christian site so I’m not going to say too much.



I'll spare you the details of what Black and Brown people go through in the Benelux and France.


----------



## shespoison (Apr 16, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> I'll spare you the details of what Black and Brown people go through in the Benelux and France.


That wasn’t a shot at you. 

I was trying really hard not to express how much I don’t care. I just had a conversation about this but I don’t post my negative opinions on IG because it’s not really necessary and I have no interest in upsetting those who do. 

I just saw a meme that said, “France will be ok. They owe Haiti 21 Billion dollars anyway.”


----------



## Maracujá (Apr 16, 2019)

shespoison said:


> That wasn’t a shot at you.
> 
> I was trying really hard not to express how much I don’t care. I just had a conversation about this but I don’t post my negative opinions on IG because it’s not really necessary and I have no interest in upsetting those who do.
> 
> I just saw a meme that said, “France will be ok. They owe Haiti 21 Billion dollars anyway.”



Oh, I didn't take it as a shot at all. I completely understand your pov because I doubted whether I should post what I did. 

I believe the only ones who actually care are Americans. No one on my timeline is talking about it and we didn't talk about it at work either. A White Belgian lady is calling it Notre Flame and cracking jokes. Not because she doesn't care, but because even the European White youth is through with the hypocrisy. 

Today at work a Syrian man called to find out how he could obtain a paternity leave. I explained everything to him in English and it went well. When I had to post a comment concerning his case, I saw that another co-worker had refused to help him and posted the comment: "He asked me if I speak English. Yeah, I do but he doesn't lol..."

Just because he spoke broken English. What's the point of getting people out of their country to come ridicule them in your own country? My other co-worker was making fun of certain African countries because there are no roads...I just can't.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 16, 2019)

shespoison said:


> I think it is callous and obnoxious to make it known how much I don’t care especially so soon.
> But *I find it a little sad that black ppl care so much.* We value so many things that were/are invested in our subjugation. It just shows how insidious white supremacy is. This is a Christian site so I’m not going to say too much.


Have you run across a bunch of black folks who care?  I titled the thread tongue in cheek because I didn't see the fire talked about in any "black" spaces.   It's likely this thread won't make it to page two based on the lack of care.


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 16, 2019)

There's a wypipo debate on my mommy board about whether Americans should care and they done got to arguing about the twin towers and what if the declaration of Independence burnt up and well America has no real historical buildings because y'all are young compared to the rest of the world. It's relatively amusing.

But no, I don't care.


----------



## shespoison (Apr 16, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Have you run across a bunch of black folks who care?  I titled the thread tongue in cheek because I didn't see the fire talked about in any "black" spaces.   It's likely this thread won't make it to page two based on the lack of care.


Yep!

A bunch of folks sharing their Notre Dame vacation photos with long captions about it being such a tragedy. 

I suspect that it may be their way of showing off their travels. Also, I find that people love connecting themselves to tragedy.

I will admit that I am detached to most things so my analysis may be off.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 16, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I do...  the same way I would care about other historic sites being destroyed.  I was so happy when I heard the were able to save the bell towers and most of the art!


The Al Asqa mosque is a big deal as well and is also burning in Jerusalem. Literally same time a the Notre Dame


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 16, 2019)

It’s awful, but the pictures have been so beautiful to me.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## sgold04 (Apr 16, 2019)

Nope, don’t care, maybe because I’ve been or maybe because I’m over all things Dwight. Maybe both? Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 16, 2019)

Notre Dame had gargoyles and elephants and reminded me of GOT.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Maracujá said:


> Do I pray that no one got hurt? Yes. Do I care about this whole fire thing? Nope.
> 
> France is one of the biggest exporters of fire arms to regions that are in conflict. Had a conversation about this with my sister: she lives in The Netherlands and you barely ever hear drama like this going on over there. Belgium and France on the other hand? Always some sheyt going on. Do your research: karma. Pre-Kardashian Yeezyshrug.


My sister posted on IG that she thinks its karma for France colonizing African countries. I stand my OP but I won't deny truth in what she said either.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> There's a wypipo debate on my mommy board about whether Americans should care and they done got to arguing about the twin towers and what if the declaration of Independence burnt up and well *America has no real historical buildings because y'all are young compared to the rest of the world. It's relatively amusing.*
> 
> But no, I don't care.


I mean I don't see any lies.  We are young. We haven't proved our longevity yet. Us being a settler nation only makes it worse.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 16, 2019)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> My sister posted on IG that she thinks its karma for France colonizing African countries. I stand my OP but I won't deny truth in what she said either.


It's like one church that didn't even burn all the way down.   That's all the karma black jesus got for the descendants of Rollo?


----------



## Laela (Apr 16, 2019)

What a strange coincidence to see both buildings on fire on same day... the mosque is about 100 years older than Notre Dame.
The attacks on religious buildings lately is hard to ignore....



naturalgyrl5199 said:


> The Al Asqa mosque is a big deal as well and is also burning in Jerusalem. Literally same time a the Notre Dame


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 16, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Notre Dame had gargoyles and elephants and reminded me of GOT.



Dracarys!


----------



## Lute (Apr 16, 2019)

I care, I hate seeing history lost like that. My soul burns when people destroy artifacts or historical things/places on purpose.


----------



## kblc06 (Apr 16, 2019)

I GUFFAWED, you hear!? That laugh was entirely too hard   



Theresamonet said:


> Dracarys!
> 
> View attachment 445641


----------



## JudithO (Apr 16, 2019)

I’m so glad no one was hurt... I wasn’t emotionally affected because I’ve never been in Paris and don’t know much of any history. I also didn’t know about the churches in Louisiana or the mosque burning... places of worship serve as so much more than a physical building to lots of people so it’s sad that they’ll lose those parts of themselves.


----------



## Anacaona (Apr 17, 2019)

shespoison said:


> I just saw a meme that said, “France will be ok. They owe Haiti 21 Billion dollars anyway.”



Pretty much......they’ll be more than OK *_shrug_*


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Apr 17, 2019)

Yeah I don’t care. As long as no one got hurt or died, The Parisians will be fine.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 17, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Dracarys!
> 
> View attachment 445641












Time of death: 18:22


----------

